# Alexei Lesukov Nordic Pro Show



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

He looks ready to me:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye great symmetry, unit


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye great symmetry, unit


Thanks mate....what about Alexei


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate....what about Alexei


hes alright bit of a short ****. hes like 5 foot 1


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

This lad is soo impressive looks so much better every progress shot that pops up.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

but still he is a midget


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> This lad is soo impressive looks so much better every progress shot that pops up.


I was thinking that. Makes you wander when he will get to a poing where he stops growing. He has age on his side and at the rate he is growing he will put the likes of mr olympias to shame soon in terms of mass.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I was thinking that. Makes you wander when he will get to a poing where he stops growing. He has age on his side and at the rate he is growing he will put the likes of mr olympias to shame soon in terms of mass.


Sorry to derail but update on ramy close to Olympia now, think he still has a way to go to catch this freak;



309lbs still only few weeks out, first year as a pro and at Olympia. Under 30 years old too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry to derail but update on ramy close to Olympia now, think he still has a way to go to catch this freak;
> 
> View attachment 134456
> 
> ...


fcuk!!!!!! Look at the width of his legs lol. They are actually like tree trunks !


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Negative. He's impressive but due to his height his frame will only hold so much mass before it would be detrimental to his physique. He's like Roelly, he looks awesome on his own but wait until you put him on stage next to the pros...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seen so many of these pre contest pics and they all look amazing and like winners beforehand. contest day is when you see whats up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry to derail but update on ramy close to Olympia now, think he still has a way to go to catch this freak;
> 
> View attachment 134456
> 
> ...


Fair derailment mate, Ramy wont win but fck me he is gonna push Phil and Kai all the way in the future!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> fcuk!!!!!! Look at the width of his legs lol. They are actually like tree trunks !


Ridiculous isn't he a hhaha! Someone who puts your quads to shame 

Won't win this year at the O but if he carries on and pays his dues as it were, not to mention learns English he will be a future champ for sure. Condition probably won't be on par with phil and Kai so will hold him back. Think Kai will hold freak status with him but phil is gonna struggle IMO


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Fair derailment mate, Ramy wont win but fck me he is gonna push Phil and Kai all the way in the future!


Yea my bad sir phil 

Alexey is so young still though will be mint to see how he comes on. Makes me feel so crap seeing how he looks at similar age lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea my bad sir phil
> 
> Alexey is so young still though will be mint to see how he comes on. Makes me feel so crap seeing how he looks at similar age lol


Yea but then look at most the people in the general public your age too mate...... they all look better than you.....joking, you smash them, this man is a pro and has been working towards that for many a year now.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> fcuk!!!!!! Look at the width of his legs lol. They are actually like tree trunks !


these legs are freakish! buzzing off this guy!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea but then look at most the people in the general public your age too mate...... they all look better than you.....joking, you smash them, this man is a pro and has been working towards that for many a year now.


Ahhhhhhh ya bastardo lol  only cnuts like you with your DD's !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhhhhhh ya bastardo lol  only cnuts like you with your DD's !


How rude....they are easily E's


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alexei has been eating dbol slin and hgh for breakfast since he was 9 years of age


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> alexei has been eating dbol slin and hgh for breakfast since he was 9 years of age


I know what my kid will be doing when i decide to make one haha!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I know what my kid will be doing when i decide to make one haha!


Rent boy?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Rent boy?


Yep.....to fund my Tren addiction!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh it was probably steroid usage that stopped him growing. was probably due a growth spurt any time now


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

he was huge at 14, so you saying he was on roids from that age lol


----------

